# Rolls-Royce Watch Design Concept



## Nicolas Lehotzky (Oct 8, 2008)

I just completed this today, it's a concept of a Rolls-Royce watch, based on the Jacob&Co Quenttin movement. 

What do you think?

Hope you like it.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

To me it is everything that a Rolls is not.... I am not seeing much of the subtle luxury and restrained elegance of the Rolls in it.

I like the watch, but I think that it would be much better sans the "Rolls Royce" stuff.


----------



## Nicolas Lehotzky (Oct 8, 2008)

I personally rather see the Rolls-Royce Phantom as a bombastic, blocky and huge car. The Silver Seraph was quite elegant, but I can't exactly call a Phantom restrained elegance no?


----------



## slikmetalfab (Aug 17, 2011)

I also enjoy the concept, but as mike120 says, see no correlation to rolls-royce.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Corum had a watch shaped like a RR grille about 10 years ago.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the watch, but the branding would keep me from buying. I don't own a Rolls, and probably never will, so why would I want a watch that had the logo even if I like the watch?

Look at the failures that were Breitling for Bently and Panerai Ferrari. 

The watch design is cool, just scrap the branding.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I went looking for that Quenttin watch but the one I saw had the two shafts running across the case, with the hour and minute drums coaxial with one of them. Your design has the shafts running at right angles to that other watch, but the hour and minute drums in the same location. It makes no sense unless you've completely reengineered the movement to drive the time display through a right-angle linkage, or else the top shafts on your watch are non functional with the true movement lying beneath. Which is it? I know this is just a styling exercise, but it needs to be able to work.

And as I mentioned in your thread over on RLT, the time display is buried too deep within the guts of the watch. The displaying of the time should not be so incidental on a watch.

Those criticisms aside, I think the general form accurately captures the spirit of the Phantom.


----------



## Lastmikey (Dec 30, 2011)

The Corum Rolls-Royce, the 18k white or yellow gold case was modeled after the trademark Roman temple styled Rolls-Royce automobile radiator grill, complete with the flying lady hood ornament. The watch face itself was placed inside the grill visible though the vertical column bars. Powering the watch was a skeletonized mechanical movement. With Corum making a market comeback, I wouldn't be surprised if they struck up a new deal with Rolls-Royce for licensed watches as no one else has been seemingly been able to do so yet.


----------



## Bainzey (Dec 28, 2011)

from what I can see of the watch (the whole image wont load for some reason) it looks lovely. Although I agree it is probably a relative of the Phantom.

Good work!


----------



## dims (May 11, 2012)

Unnecessary brand extension


----------



## Ben Morison (May 19, 2012)

I appreciate your work ! Hopefully, that would be great one.


----------

